# Can someone tell me why pajamas are so expensive?



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

At least for babies and toddlers they are.









If I look in the right places, I can usually find clothes at a discount or a reasonable price. But with pajamas, I can either never find them or when I do they are $10 or more for one set. I saw some cute summer ones online, but the one site was asking $34 for a set! Another site had them on sale for $20, which still doesn't seem right considering my DD needs at least 3-4 sets so I can make it to wash day.

Anyone with me on this or have you found some reasonably priced ones you like?


----------



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

PJ's are one of the most expensive clothing that I buy for ds. But that's because I buy all his clothes at thrift stores, so I pay 50 cents to $3.00 per clothing item. He is now getting too big (almost 2) to find any decent pj's at the thrift store. I found some at Sears for $6.99 (sale price - regular $9.99) and they were flannel. Mmmmmmm. I love flannel! I haven't done a whole lot of shopping at "real" stores for clothes, because the clothes at 2nd hand stores are working great for us, so I don't really know what the prices of children's clothes normally are. But $7 for pj's doesn't seem expensive to me. $20 or $34???? Yikes!! Now that is what I would call expensive, especially for summer pj's!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

You know, I was wondering this myself. We received so many sleepers as gifts in the beginning, that I really had no idea for awhile. After about 9 mos, she finally started growing out of them, so I thought to take a look one day while I was at Target. WHOA. I didn't buy any, thinking that surely I could find them cheaper elsewhere (and we're talking about Target, here!). Uhh, no. Luckily right about that time I received more hand-me-downs from a friend. The only time I've purchased any new ones was when I found a sale at Target (hey, it's the only place I ever buy new clothes), and then I think I got two in a package for around $5 or $6.

I get most of our clothes at thrift stores too, and I go to different ones all the time. Next time I need to buy PJs, that's where I'm going. They seem to look okay at the thrift stores around here.

Did I really just ramble on that much about PJ prices? Oh dear, I _am_ a mom...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow. I've only once paid more than $5 for pj's for the kids (really cute space shuttle ones that BeanBean was absolutely desperate to have-- $9). And I buy blanket sleepers for BeanBean, but other than that I only buy the 100% cotton pj's, and I prefer the non-flame-retardent ones. It's a bit harder now that BeanBean is into little boy's sizes, but this is the time of year to buy winter pajamas (for next year).

Do you have a Carter's outlet nearby? What about department store clearance? I had really amazing luck with J.C. Penney's clearance for pj's for BeanBean when he was a little tiny fellow; he and his sister have both worn these pj's, and they're still in decent condition (BellyBean will most assuredly wear them when she's big enough).


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, I do thrift store shopping too and get clothes periodically on Freecycle, and I shop clearance racks. But I usually don't find PJs in these places. I did get some cotton sleepers in January at The Children's Place on a buy three and get a discount "sale". I think they ended up around $8 each. And I found flannel Carter's Child of Mine label sleepers at Walmart for I think around $9. I don't feel as bad if it's the sleepers because that's alot more pajama for your buck. But I guess I just feel like the selection and value for the price that I usually see is surprising since I can usually find clothes on the sale rack and get them for $1-3 if I get them at the end of the season. I am looking for summer ones now and I am prefering the separates now for DD. I really like the Old Navy ones, but $10 just seems kind of high to me, and I think you have to buy two pairs to get that price. And they _never_ go on sale there!

The Carter's outlet suggestion is a good one. We have one at the outlet mall near us. I just don't care for the clothes at that particular store usually and I don't think the prices are that good so I had stopped going in there. But I will give it another shot.

Thanks!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

WE get them at Target mostly...they actually sell 2 sets for $14 or $16 regualrly and then they go on sale for $12 or $14. The Carter's outlet is another place we go frequently for jammies


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I picked up some at Old Navy for $3, They had been $12 (I believe). They are two piece stripped set.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I just ordered blanket & cotton sleepers for DS in 3T for next winter at www.kidsurplus.com I think we got 6 sleepers for like $20?!?! also I have gotten several sets (tops & bottoms) at Ross.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I am right with you! Why oh why???









If you think baby and toddler jammies are expensive, you should see the little girl jammies. For the most part, you have to buy each piece (top and bottom) seperately. That really adds up.

The problem when you buy cheapo jammies is that they fall apart, shrink, rip, etc. So it can be worth while to spend a little more on better quality jammies.

Persoanlly, I try to buy my dd well-made gender-neutral jammies that are on the large side. That way she can hopefuilly wear them for two seasons, then they can be handed down to her little brother after she grows out of them.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

hmmm all of DS jammies are mostly cheapos and going strong (some were even bought at GASP walmart) most of them are sleepers. they should even last for DD as well. I really don't think spending more always=better quality.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I cannot bring myself to spend more than $7.00 on PJs, it just drives me crazy.

Do you sew? Even a tiny bit? Making PJ's is super easy, especially if you just make the bottoms. Making shirts gets more complicated but even a mediocre sewer can whip out pants by the dozen. For boys you can make bottoms and buy a pack of Hanes T's or something like that. For girls you can make a super easy smock type shirt and bottoms. You can make shorts or pants. My kids LOVE going to the fabric store and picking out fabric, wovens and flannels and, if you're confident knits, and they come in tons of variety. You can make two pairs of pants from one yard and one yard can be as low as $1.99 depending. There are also lots of cool WAHM fabric stores online.

Oh, and it's fun to make them bottoms and a matching pillow case or blankie.


----------



## travelinmom (Feb 19, 2006)

I get Carter's pj's sets at Cosco about 6.99.


----------



## fanniefarkle (Oct 20, 2005)

I buy pj's at Ross (the dress for less place, kinda like TJ Maxx). They sell Carter's and other brands for 5.99, which is a couple of dollars less than the Carter's outlet.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I just recently got sick of buying pj's. I mean, my dd never goes to bed in pants or longsleeves. There's really no need for the whole pj outfit. I found some organic cotton tank nightshirts on amazon (by under the nile) for $21 a 3 pk. She does have some pants and stuff but I'm not gonna worry about buying the whole pj outfit. Just some tanks and tshirts and underwear and we're good to go.







I do like to buy pj's on occasions like Easter, Christmas. It's our tradition on Christmas Eve to open one presant which is pjs. (usually christmas print) I think it's cute for her to wake up on Christmas morning w/ cute lil pj's on.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

It's really hard when you want natural fabrics too. I tend to buy teh Gap and Old Navy ones when they are on sale (Children's Place too). Since they are made to fit snugly, I can buy them a size or two bigger and get a lot of wear out of them with my son who is big and grows really fast. The worst though was this past winter when he wanted feet pj's. I refused to buy polyester flame retardent yucky feeling ones so I had to get warm fleecy ones from Land's End for $30 a pair, needless to say he has only 2 that we wash a lot LOL. DD needs to wear footed sleepers bc she doesn't like blankets.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon*
I just ordered blanket & cotton sleepers for DS in 3T for next winter at www.kidsurplus.com

That is a great site - thanks for the link!

I've often wondered why PJs are so expensive too - seems weird to me.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Do you have a membership to a warehouse club like Sam's or Costco? I _always_ find Carter's pj's for under $6. I stock up in whatever sizes they have that day. They typically carry the footed jammies so for non-footed jams I like Old Navy and they run under $10.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sidshappymamma*
I buy pj's at Ross (the dress for less place, kinda like TJ Maxx). They sell Carter's and other brands for 5.99, which is a couple of dollars less than the Carter's outlet.

Wow, pajamas are always going on sale for $5 or less at the Carter's outlet around here, especially in the smaller (4t & down) sizes. Goodness, I'd go crazy paying that much for pj's... I had a hard enough time scraping the $5 together.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I have found pjs on sale at Old Navy. It was season-change time, and as long as I didn't mind having winter-themed pajamas as they were putting out their spring stuff, they were very cheap.

That said, he only has those two pairs, and the rest of the time he just sleeps in diaper, shorts, and shirt. We rarely wear proper pajamas, so why should he?









And then there's the whole issue of buying non-fire-retardant-treated pajamas, which is a feat in and of itself (I can't trust pj-getting to the hubby b/c he never checks the labels).


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I've noticed that with PJs too. They never seem to have them in thrift stores and I usually don't like the cheapie sets I've seen on sale. We tend to just put DS in plain cotton shirts and sweatpants or knit shorts for bedtime.


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

I get DS's at Kohls on sale. They are $25-30 reg price for a 2 pair pack and they have frequent 50-60% off sales. That works to $6-7/ pair.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been buying Just One Year pajamas at Target and they seem to really last. They're $13 for two sets (4 pieces.) Just One Year is the low end Carter's brand, but the clothes and pjs are pretty good quality. I don't buy flame resistant pjs- these are 100% cotton. The regular cotton Carter's pjs are extremely tight around the wrists and ankles. I always had to cut them. Just One Year pjs are cheaper and made for kids with normal sized wrists and ankles.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

I recently got a lot of 12 pairs on ebay,all Old Navy and Gap,for 48 bucks,that included shipping. So like 4 bucks a pair.







And all cotton,I can't stand the polyester kinds.
Also,Old Navy has them 2 pairs for 20,and I have seen them on sale all the time in there,too. I got ds2 6 or 7 pairs last summer for 1.99 a pair!


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I seem to find them on clearance ALL the time. What I do with all my DC's clothes is predict approx what size they will be next season and buy them at the end of the current season. IE: End of winter=Next years Jammies. I got really nice pairs for $2-4 a pair new and in good condition. JCPennys and Elder Beerman are really good for that.


----------

